# Hedgehog Litter box



## TimelyMeerkat (Aug 7, 2009)

I have learned that Hedgehogs can be taught to use a litter box. I read on and learned that the litter box would be outside the cage. This would not work I have two cats a dog and a turtle I cant have the hedgehog roaming around my house. I thought well I have a decent sized bedroom so why not put it there but then thought how would the hedgehog get out of the cage to the litter box at night? Could I put the litter box in the cage?


----------



## Immortalia (Jan 24, 2009)

I'm not sure where you read that the litter box is kept outside of the cage...

But...most here have a litter box inside the cage. I have a litter box for my boy, and he's always known how to use it(I was very lucky). There are some who will never want to be litter trained as well. All I use is the lid of a tin box, and I put in a layer of yesterdays news.


----------



## TimelyMeerkat (Aug 7, 2009)

From this site caring for hedgehogs with litter training its infering that the litter box would be in he bathroom or other room. "At first, it may be a good idea to confine your pet to the bathroom or similar room, preferably where the litter box will be permanently situated." That is from this site.


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

do you mean this site as in HHC? if so can you post the link to it please?


----------



## gyaku (Jul 9, 2009)

I use a lid from Becel butter (been washed out) and a layer of Bounty paper towel. He didn't use it till I hid a treat over it, right where he could reach it by sitting there, after that I only have to change it once a day, as well as wash out the lid. Note the ways of training hedgies may vary per hedgie.


----------



## TimelyMeerkat (Aug 7, 2009)

HHC is not allowing me to attach the link but if you go to the HHC homepage then go to the information box you will see the link "Caring for Hedgehogs" click on it then scroll down to "Litter Training" and there it is.


----------



## Immortalia (Jan 24, 2009)

Ah, I see it. However, it's talking about "free-roaming" hedgehogs, rather than caged.

But anyways, people here have litter boxes inside the cage. If you do a search on this forum (the search is located upper right corner) for litter training, you'll find many posts with information on how, and most importantly, what litter is safe.


----------



## TimelyMeerkat (Aug 7, 2009)

Oh ok thank you I was just worried that my hedgehog would have to use a litter box only when out of the cage.


----------

